# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  internal exposed staircase

## rsjf35

I have an internal exposed staircase that has started to make a lot of noise when people move up and down. How is it best to fix problem? I found some info on expanding wood glue, but now sure if this would work. All repairs such as adding timber would be seen, so I am not sure of best solution. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanking you.

----------


## Jim Carroll

Where are the noises coming from, would help to know this

----------


## jiggy

Any chance of some pics ? showing how the treads are attached and what the stringers are made off >

----------


## rsjf35

Thank you for reply, I will take some photos and post in the couple of days. The children trend to bounce up the stairs and noise is coming from where the steps are joined into stringers

----------


## rsjf35

I have taken a few pics, please advise any more details required, Thanking you

----------


## Poirot

They look like fairly thin threads for an open stair case. They probably would be OK if they had a riser. If they were not open like they are, then you could redo the wedges, but that is not an option. I guess the timber just has really dried out, and therefore the joints are not that tight anymore, and hence the creaking.
Maybe an option is to put a "bearer" under each thread, like a 70x40 or similar piece that matches the rest of the stairs. That would stiffen up the threads and there would be less strain on the joints.

----------


## intertd6

Its creaking because it is poorly designed & because of that some joints are under a lot of stress. Pic 1 shows the bottom stringer meeting another short stringer with no post support at that point, what ever is holding that joint together could be starting to fail, maybe there are similar joints elsewhere. The kite treads are very narrow at the post so they would need some substantial fasteners to hold them so the are structurally adequate if they are not there already.
regards  inter

----------


## stevoh741

wow, I wouldn't walk on that staircase without a safety harness....

----------


## Ken-67

Your main problem is where the two outer stringers meet; there is no means of support. Continual use is putting a big stress on this joint, and eventually it is going to fail, either gradually or suddenly. I would not be using those stairs without a prop underneath. Then get a professional in to re-build them properly.

----------

